# 1987 325 4 door sedan - excellent shape



## jillyalex (Jul 5, 2017)

For sale : 1987 325e 4 door sedan, 5 speed transmission, grey exterior beige hounds tooth interior. 2 owner vehicle. Only 183,748 km's. Always garage kept, original paint. No rust! Currently insured with the collector program. If you want more pics and your interested, please email me and I will send them to you. $6500 OBO CDN . Thank you very much.


----------

